

Conway's game of death - making an IOCCC winner - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/conways-game-of-death/

======
jere
That reminds me of something that has nothing to do with C or obfuscation.
There was a coding puzzle (read: hiring tool) posted here exactly a year ago.
You were supposed to take a simple cellular automata, figure out what the code
was doing, and add something interesting. I created a vertical shooter where
the enemies (and your bullets) were subject to conway's game of life:
<http://jere.in/snow/>

By the way, it turned out to be for shelby.tv

~~~
incision
Very cool.

Could use a little something to prevent it from rapidly turning in bunch of
oscillators and still life though.

~~~
jere
Hmmm... I didn't give the controls: arrows move and space shoots. Shooting
will mix it up.

Either way though, you're right. It's too easy to get into a safe spot and let
everything reach steady state.

------
sageikosa
Neat. Although I find myself slightly disappointed it wasn't some inverted
version of the rules where tiny little pockets of unlife rend their way
through teaming colonies of automata.

~~~
eliben
Invert the colors, and there you have it ;-)

------
joycer
The philosophical ramifications! I just think this is a wonderfully creative
use of Conway's algorithm.

------
malkia
it also compiles fine under cygwin, so you can run it under windows :)

interesting gameplay!

